# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Pattawia Resort

## Hua Hin

Hallo members, 
verweilte hier März 2006 für 2 Wochen. Die Location befindet sich ca. 35 km südlich von Hua Hin, praktisch gesehen direkt neben dem bekannten Evason.
Was die Zimmer so kosten, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich pauschal gebucht habe. Jedenfalls gehört es zu der Kategorie "Schnäppchenhotel".
Die Hotelanlage ist sehr schön, eingebettet mit einem riesigem Pool, die Zimmer sind sauber und das Frühstücksbuffet ist mehr wie ausreichend.
Menschen habe ich nur morgens zu Gesicht bekommen, irgendwie fühlte ich mich hier wie auf einem Friedhof. Der Strand, welcher nur durch eine Strasse getrennt war, war auch absolut tote Hose und war auch naturell gesehen nicht wirklich einladend.
Abschliessend möchte ich noch sagen, dass dieser Aufenthalt keine Empfehlung Wert ist, weil hier nach Sonnenuntergang wortwörtlich die Gehsteige hochgeklappt werden und die Taxikosten nach Hua Hin sich summieren.


Gruss Alex

----------

